# Are the 1.8T or 1.8L piston oil Rings the same as the VR6 ones since the bore is the same??



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

Basically I broke a ring when I was installing the new ones... I only need 2 rings JIC and don't want to have to buy a complete new set. I thought the 1.8t or the 1.8 liter ones would work since they are the same 81mm bore but I want to make sure before I go ahead and order them...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Although several members may know the answer, this might be best posted in the VR6 forum, not the 2.8l V6 engine forum.


----------



## rally4s (Aug 21, 2006)

On some type of engines first and second rings are same, 81.00 mm dia and 1.5 mm and 1.75 mm thick. Oil ring on VR6 is 3mm thick and 1.8L 2mm thick.


----------

